# ohm - viel oder wenig besser bei PC Headset??



## timmi-fischer (31. August 2009)

Hallo es gibt ja diverse Unterscheide der ohm-Werte bei Kopfhörern bzw. Headsets für den PC.

Was ist besser geeignet, weniger oder mehr ohm??

Vielen Dank an alle die mir eine Antwort darauf geben können.


----------



## derLordselbst (31. August 2009)

Wenn die Ohm-Werte zwischen  75 und 150 Ohm liegen, kann der Kopfhörer an die Soundkarte angeschlossen werden. Niedrigere Ohm-Werte können (müssen aber nicht zwangsläufig) für einen höheren Wirkungsgrad stehen, der Kopfhörer ist also lauter. Das spielt aber eher für MP3-Player eine Rolle, die Strom sparen müssen und oft sehr wenig Pegel liefern.

Bei einem PC-Headset musst Du also nicht auf Ohm-Werte achten, die sind unproblematisch, sondern Dich eher fragen:

Gutes oder schlechtes Headset?


----------



## Bond2602 (31. August 2009)

Mensch, ich hab doch gesagt, mehr! 

Ohm ist der elektronische Wiederstand, heißt, man muss mehr Saft reinpumpen, kann dadurch aber genauer steuern (den Lautsprecher).

Ich hab schon nen 600 Ohm Kopfhörer hier dran gemacht, geht auch


----------



## rebel4life (31. August 2009)

600 Ohm? Sicher? 

Es ist genauer gesagt ein induktiver Widerstand bei meistens einem kHz, ist aber stark frequenzabhänig.

Ein niedriger Blindwiderstand heißt nicht automatisch, dass der Kopfhörer einen guten Wirkungsgrad hat, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Mensch, ich hab doch gesagt, mehr!
> 
> Ohm ist der elektronische Wiederstand, heißt, man muss mehr Saft reinpumpen, kann dadurch aber genauer steuern (den Lautsprecher).
> 
> Ich hab schon nen 600 Ohm Kopfhörer hier dran gemacht, geht auch



Klar geht das nur dürfte wohl so gut wie nix übergekommen sein zumindest nix vernünftiges an einer normalen Soundkarte da sie nicht genug Power haben für sowas.
Es sei denn diese hatte einen Build-In KHV das ist dann was anderes.


@rebel4life
Also ich könnte problemlos nen 600 Ohm Kopfhörer anklemmen und mit voller Leistung nutzen.


----------



## Bond2602 (31. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 600 Ohm? Sicher?
> 
> Es ist genauer gesagt ein induktiver Widerstand bei meistens einem kHz, ist aber stark frequenzabhänig.
> 
> Ein niedriger Blindwiderstand heißt nicht automatisch, dass der Kopfhörer einen guten Wirkungsgrad hat, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.



Jetzt verunsicher ihn nicht mit deinen Spezialfällen xD

Ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen, ich habe beide Varianten (80 Ohm und 250 Ohm) getestet und habe einen ganz kleinen unterschied zugunsten der 250 Ohm Variante festgestellt.

Der 600 Ohm KH hörte sich dann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht besser an wie der 250er (da reicht wohl mein Gehör nicht mehr/generell nicht für )



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Klar geht das nur dürfte wohl so gut wie nix übergekommen sein zumindest nix vernünftiges an einer normalen Soundkarte da sie nicht genug Power haben für sowas.
> Es sei denn diese hatte einen Build-In KHV das ist dann was anderes.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach doch, die hat schon einiges an Power hier (xtreme gamer fatality pro)

Ich sag mal so, bei meinen 250 Ohm KHs höre ich etwa auf 40%, bei den 600ern musste ich natürlich auf 100% stellen. Das war auch garnichtmal soo leise. Viel lauter hätte ich aber auch nicht gemacht, auch wenn ich sowieso nicht gekonnt hätte


----------



## Fate T.H (31. August 2009)

Möchte dir ja deine Karte nicht schlecht machen aber die hat genau den gleichen Billigkram aufgelötet wie
fast jede andere X-Fi zumindest wenn sie von Creative kommen und auch dieselben kraftlosen ausgänge.

Normale Soundkarten sind nicht dafür ausgelegt Kopfhörer oder sollte ich sagen der normale Line-Out
ist nicht dafür ausgelegt hochohminge Kopfhörer zu anzutreiben. Was man davon hat
ist von "man is das Leise" bis hin "klingt das schlecht (Verzerrung des Tons).

Es gibt auch mittlerweile nicht umsonst SoKa´s mit KHV´s ( z.B. X-Fi Forte , Xonar Essence STX)
die extra dafür ausgelegt wurde Hi-Fi Kopfhörer anzutreiben.


Fazit nun ist für den normalen PC sollte man besser niedrig ohmige nehmen.
Davon abgesehen hören die meisten wahrscheinlich nichtmal nen unterschied zwischen 32Ohm und 250Ohm.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. August 2009)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Umso mehr Ohm, desto weniger Teilchen in Bewegung, desto besserer Sound. 

Jedoch solltest du für KH/HSs jenseits der 100 Ohm einen Verstärker haben, da sie sonst leise klingen und _matschig_ im Tieftonbereich sind. 

Bei mobilen Geräten solltest du jedoch auf möglichst wenig Widerstand setzen.


----------



## Bond2602 (31. August 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Möchte dir ja deine Karte nicht schlecht machen aber die hat genau den gleichen Billigkram aufgelötet wie
> fast jede andere X-Fi zumindest wenn sie von Creative kommen und auch dieselben kraftlosen ausgänge.



Ach, ist doch eh alles made in China, was wir uns in den PC stopfen  



> Grundsätzlich gilt: Umso mehr Ohm, desto weniger Teilchen in Bewegung, desto besserer Sound.


Grundsätzlich sage ich: Dem stimme ich zu 



> Jedoch solltest du für KH/HSs jenseits der 100 Ohm einen Verstärker haben, da sie sonst leise klingen und _matschig_ im Tieftonbereich sind.


Dem kann ich überhauptnicht zustimmen. Wie schon (sry, ich wiederhole mich zu offt ^^) gesagt, mit meinen 250 Ohm Kopfhörern an der Xtreme Gamer Pro kann man davon überhaupt nicht sprechen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Soka vom TO weniger Power hat.

Auf voller Lautstärke kann ich nicht hören, das übersteigt die Schmerzgrenze bei weitem. (das zum Thema "alles zu leise", wer auch immer das nochmal angesprochen hatte ;P)

Von matschigem Bass kann ich überhaupt nicht klagen. Viel mehr würde ich behaupten, besseren Bass kann man mit normalen Kopfhörern garnicht bekommen. (80 Ohm Variante hörte sich an meiner Soka nicht besser an, auch wenn viele das meinen, dass die 80er mehr "bums" hat)


Ich würde mir nie mehr weniger Ohmige Kopfhörer für den PC kaufen, da ich nun weiß das ich für meine Lautstärkenverhältnisse nochmal gut 100 Ohm drauflegen könnte, bis die mir zu leise wären.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. August 2009)

Ich kann euch ja mal die Untergrenze nennen:

4Ohm

Als meine Neffen noch nix ordentliches mit Anlage und Kopfhörer hatten, wurde einfach eine normale Box drangehangen.

Hat gefunzt und das ganze nicht mit integrierten Verstärker und HiQual-Karte, sondern Onboard und C-Media.


----------



## rebel4life (31. August 2009)

4Ohm, ganz klar. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Ausgangsspannung so stark zusammenbricht, dass sich da fast nichts mehr tut? Einen ordentlichen Pegel bekommst du da nicht her, zumal es eh zu Clipping kommen wird.


----------



## timmi-fischer (1. September 2009)

okay mehr ohm -> besserer KLang, soweit alles klar!
Aber meint ihr dass beyerdynamic MMX 300 mit 32 ohm ist nun klanglich nicht so gut?

Denn nach eurer Meinung scheinen ja 32ohm nicht mal der Rede Wert zu sein oder?


----------



## derLordselbst (1. September 2009)

Wenn man einfach durch eine Auslegung auf höhere Ohm-Werte einen besseren Kopfhörer bekommen würde, gäbe es nur noch gute Kopfhörer für stationären Einsatz.^^

Wenn man z. B. einen PC-Headset mit guten Klang entwickeln will, dass auch leistungsschwache Soundkarten nicht sofort überfordert, ist es eben eine konstruktive Herausforderung einen theoretischen Nachteil auszugleichen. Da das MMX 300 auch mit eigener USB-Soundkarte zu bekommen ist, muss es einfach auch mit geringer Ausgangsleistung funktionieren.

Ob es seinen Preis wirklich wert ist, kann ich mangels eigener Erfahrungen nicht beantworten. 

Mein 50 Ohm - Kopfhörer Sennheiser HD 595 begeistert mich allerdings sowohl an der Stereoanlage, am PC und auch am HTC Touch HD Smartphone (auch wenn es bescheuert aussieht, wenn der Kopfhörer wesentlich größer als das Wiedergabegerät ist  ).


----------



## timmi-fischer (1. September 2009)

okay aber diese USB Sound-Dinger finde ich eh Müll, denn wozu bräuchte ich dann eine audiophile Soundkarte?!


----------



## bschicht86 (1. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 4Ohm, ganz klar. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Ausgangsspannung so stark zusammenbricht, dass sich da fast nichts mehr tut? Einen ordentlichen Pegel bekommst du da nicht her, zumal es eh zu Clipping kommen wird.



Nein, nicht daran gedacht. Habs ja selbst nicht aufgebaut...
Es kam aber relativ (Boxenabhängig) guter Klang an. Da man nicht Laut machen konnte, ist ja klar.

Ausserdem bekommt man trotz Niederohmigkeit einen hohen Ausgangsstrom gegenüber der "einbrechenden" Spannung heraus, der die 4Ohm angetrieben bekommt.

Das Clipping wird dann durch die Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Ausgangsbaugruppe hervorgerufen, und spricht somit etwas eher wie z.b. mit 600Ohm an.
Aber bei 600Ohm dürfte sich die Leistungsfähigkeit der Ausgänge nicht so entfalten wie bei z.b. 30Ohm, da die Versorgungsspannung nicht reicht, um überhaupt den Strommäßig auszulasten.

4Ohm bringen halt ein "Stromclipping", 600Ohm irgendwann ein Spannungsclipping, dass auch zu 99,9% bei HiFi-Verstärkern bei Überlast auftritt.


----------



## derLordselbst (1. September 2009)

USB-Soundkarten sind nur sinnvoll, wenn man bei Notebooks Surroundsound erhalten oder mangelhaften Onboardsound ersetzen will, ohne ein neues Notebook zu kaufen.

Im PC-Bereich ist es natürlich absurd, statt einer vernünftigen Soundkarte einen USB-Adapter zu verwenden.


----------



## rebel4life (1. September 2009)

I=U/R

Ri nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Wie hoch ist denn der Ausgangsstrom deiner meiner nach bei einer klassischen PC Soundkarte? 

Er kann zwar rel. hoch sein, jedoch wird es ein Gleichstrom sein und kein Wechselstrom.

USB Soundkarten sind nicht immer schlecht, wobei FireWire dafür besser geeignet wäre. 

Die Ohmzahl hat rein gar nichts mit der Qualtität des Kopfhöreres zu tun.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Strom-" und "Spannungsclipping"?

P=UxI

Kleine Spannung und hoher Strom beim niederohmigen, beim hochohmigen niedriger Stromfluss und hohe Spannung. Gleicht sich also aus, findest du nicht?


----------



## bschicht86 (1. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Ohmzahl hat rein gar nichts mit der Qualtität des Kopfhöreres zu tun.



Hatte es eigentlich gar nicht so gemeint...




rebel4life schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Strom-" und "Spannungsclipping"?



Clipping definiere ich jetzt mal damit, dass, wenn die Ausgangssinus in der Spitze Wert erreichen würde, die über der Versorgungsspannung bzw höher als der maximal zu fliessende Strom (Strombegrenzung zur Kurzschlussfestigkeit) beträgt.
Wenn dem der Fall ist, wird einfach die obere Spitze "abgeschnitten". Eigentlich Logisch, denn es kann keine Ausgangsspitzenspannung größer der Versorgungsspannung sein.

Da die Sinus in seiner Form dadurch beschnitten wird, klingt das Ergebnis Krazend, übersteuernd; clipping halt...



rebel4life schrieb:


> P=UxI
> 
> Kleine Spannung und hoher Strom beim niederohmigen, beim hochohmigen niedriger Stromfluss und hohe Spannung. Gleicht sich also aus, findest du nicht?



Klar.
Es ist eigentlich besser, den optimalen Ri der Hörer für die Soundkarte zu finden, damit man die bestmöglichste Leistung erzielt.

Bei zu Niederohmig würde zwar der Spannungspegel noch massig Reserve nach oben haben, aber der Strom würde an der Strombergenzerschaltung kratzen, "Stromclipping" eben.
Genau umgekehrt bei zu Hochohmig. Wärend der Signalstrom noch genügend Platz bis zur Strombegrenzung hat, wäre dann aber die Signalspannung sehr nahe der Versorgungsspannung und würde dann ebenfalls abgeschnittene Sinusspitzen hervorbringen. Eben "Spannungsclipping".

Bei angepassten Innenwiderständen würden sich Spannung und Strom gemeinsam den Grenzen nähern.
Ergo saubere hohe Ströme und Spannungen geben eben die meisste Leistung. Aber bis dann beide gemeinsam ihre Grenze erreichen, limititert schon der Lautstärkeregler unter Windoof...


----------



## rebel4life (1. September 2009)

Die Spitzen werden bei einem hochohmigen Verbraucher nicht abgeschnitten, erst wenn sie wie du bereits erkannt hast Ub überschreiten oder der Verstärker überlastet ist, sprich Ub bricht ein und schon hat man früher das Clipping, das liegt in der Regel dann an einem überhitzten Trafo, bei dem die Ausgangsspannung sinkt.

Viele (günstige, aber auch teurere)) Verstärker haben nicht einmal eine gleichstromleitfähige Verbindung zwischen Lautsprechern und den Endstufenausgängen. Das verhindert ziemlich gut das Clipping, wobei man die HF Anteile nicht vergessen sollte.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Spitzen werden bei einem hochohmigen Verbraucher nicht abgeschnitten, erst wenn sie wie du bereits erkannt hast Ub überschreiten oder der Verstärker überlastet ist, sprich Ub bricht ein und schon hat man früher das Clipping, das liegt in der Regel dann an einem überhitzten Trafo, bei dem die Ausgangsspannung sinkt.



Jetzt kommen wir vom 100sten ins 1000ste
Ich hatte noch von Soundkartenausgängen gequatscht, bei denen es im kleineren Maßstab genauso ist.

Bei Hochohmigen Verbrauchern kann Ua schnell an Ub heranreichen und somit zum Clipping führen, obwohl die Endstufe noch genügend Leistungsreserven hat.
Wenn wir einmal dabei sind:



rebel4life schrieb:


> Viele (günstige, aber auch teurere)) Verstärker haben nicht einmal eine gleichstromleitfähige Verbindung zwischen Lautsprechern und den Endstufenausgängen. Das verhindert ziemlich gut das Clipping, wobei man die HF Anteile nicht vergessen sollte.



Was du meinst, ist in Röhrenverstärkern oder in der 100V-Technik in Form einer galvanischen Trennung vorhandener Übertrager.

Die meissten Verstärker mit Gegentakt A-B haben eine Gleichstrommäßige Verbindung der Endstufentransistoren zum Lautsprecher.
Baue mal kostengünstig einen Kondensator, bzw Übertrager, der mal so locker 3KW überträgt und dabei das Klangbild nicht wesendlich verändert...

Ich glaube langsam, dass es Off-Topic werden könnte


----------



## rebel4life (1. September 2009)

Eigentlich meinte ich die kapazitive Übertragung, Übertrager sind dann wieder etwas weiter weg von der Soundkarte.^^


----------



## bschicht86 (1. September 2009)

Da bin ich wohl etwas Gedankengewandert...

Wenn du vom "Überhitzten Trafo" sprichst, hab ich den ganzen Kommentar über an Car-HiFi-PA-Endstufen oder ähnlich gedacht

Jetzt klar; denn jeder Vorverstärker verfügt über eine kapazitive Trennung, eben auch die Soundkarte...


----------



## rebel4life (1. September 2009)

Das war pauschal zum Clipping^^


----------

